
'Use our payment system or we kill your app': Google to developers - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/use-our-payment-system-or-we-kill-your-app-google-to-developers-20120309-1uogu.html
======
wkearney99
Apple's been doing this since day 1, and gouging quite a lot for it. No
thanks.

